# Haskell Zeilen auslesen



## DrIkarus (19. April 2011)

Moin,

ich würd gern in einem Haskell Code Zeilen auslesen.
Ist ja auch nicht so schwer mit dem readln Befehl.

Wie kann ich denn mehrere Zeilen auslesen?
Beispiel:


```
main = do putStrLn "gib eine zahl ein:"
	  x <- readLn
	  if x <= 35
		then putStrLn "bla"
			else if x <= 35
		        then putStrLn "blub"
```

ich würde gerne, nachdem die erste Zahl eingelesen wurde, eine neue Zahl einlesen. Also nicht direkt hintereinander, sondern erst wenn "bla" ausgegeben wurde.
Versteht ihr was ich meine? Wenn nicht überleg ich mir was besseres 

Wäre fein, wenn ihr mir Tutorials, Tipps oder sonst was geben könnt, in dem Haskell Buch finde ich darüber nix.

Danke!!


----------



## deepthroat (19. April 2011)

Hi.

Wie oft willst du das denn machen? Sprich du brauchst eine Abbruchbedingung.

Stichwort: Rekursion.

Außerdem, funktionaler Stil wäre eher so (abgesehen davon, das deine Bedinung beide gleich sind):

```
putStrLn (if x <= 35 then "bla" else "blub")
```
Und du müßtest noch den String in einen Int konvertieren (mit read oder reads).

Gruß


----------

